

Angel Office Hours Winners 2.1 (http://www.hackersandfounders.com/) - sdizdar
http://www.hackersandfounders.com/messages/boards/thread/10621909

======
qkkr
Hadn't seen any of those before. "Love with Food" looks like something I'd
want to be a customer of; cloudHQ looks like something I might want to work
for... Each of them seems to be on to something.

